# A new chapter, Looking for 2-3 ratties: Hudson Valley NY.



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

For the past almost 2 years, I have had 2 female cage-mates. Well, Kane passed away and I am heartbroken and concerned for Kuma, left alone now. They were inseparable. I want companionship for Kuma and of course who can resist fuzlets - well me for the past two years.. but maybe something good can come out of the emptiness Kane has left behind. 

I have a large cage that calculates out to room for 8 rats. I am looking to adopt 2-3 rats, prefer female or maybe neutered male. I would like rats that are fairly young, rattie lives are too short and I get very attached. A group with each a different marking would be great. Well-handled a must, I love spending time with my ratties and sharing them with friends / visitors and making a positive, informative impression for rats everywhere. 


Title: Ms. Colleen Keefe
Country: USA
State/Region: Hudson Valley, NY 
City/Town: Hyde Park / Poughkeepsie. Dutchess county.

Number of rats: 2-3
Sex: Females / Neutered male(s)
Age range preferred: 6 weeks - 16 weeks, roughly. 
Colours preferred: Any except PEW. (Himi acceptable) Will do back-flips for blue, brown, or dumbo.
Neutered: A Must if male - will house with females.
Temperament: cuddly, bruxy, kissy, or a variety of personalities.

Medical problems: no thanks, my dog has plenty of special needs. 
Travel and pick up?: Only close by, possibly meet half way.
Preferred donation: $5 - 10 per fuzzball or more. 



~ update: 
Would be great to have a wheel-runner. I haven't been sleeping well without the noise.




~ Update! Contacted a rat rescue and adopting 4 girls!


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats! Be sure to post pics of them! ;D


----------

